# Remember Snapper Slapper Lures...



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

anybody still use those things? I think little Woody and Russell split long ago and maybe they aren't made anymore. I have a few new ones..various weights and colors.


----------



## 76794p (Aug 20, 2012)

V-Bottom said:


> anybody still use those things? I think little Woody and Russell split long ago and maybe they aren't made anymore. I have a few new ones..various weights and colors.


I do. Bought some in june. Love the white head with the red and white skirt


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

V-Bottom said:


> maybe they aren't made anymore. I have a few new ones..various weights and colors.


You can buy new ones at quite a few tackle stores.........FTU(both locaiona) and serious tackle to name a couple. What made you believe they split and not made anymore?


----------



## txrdkng (Jan 9, 2013)

Used 'em on Saturday. Still work like champs!


----------



## snapper slapper lures (Jul 6, 2004)

Still here and doing great. I bought out russell 4 years ago and have not looked back. Order on snapperslapperlures.com or hooksplus.com



V-Bottom said:


> anybody still use those things? I think little Woody and Russell split long ago and maybe they aren't made anymore. I have a few new ones..various weights and colors.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Woody, hello. I still have one of your FIRST lures....You signed the package..remember? PM me about your dad.How's he doing. Hope mom is well.


----------

